# EPAK in Charlotte, NC?



## Bruce Mayhill (Dec 20, 2013)

Greetings all.  As always, life throws into different directions here and there.  This time...it is there!  I am headed to the Charlotte area and as it seems, the only EPAK in the area is about 2-2.5 hours away.  Anyone know anyone in the area? 

Or, are you in the area and looking to work out?   

Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much.


Cheers,

Bruce

And, to make things easier...bruce@brucemayhill.com


----------

